# Mossberg .22 Tack Driver



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

The final in the Vintage Mossberg .22 Rimfire posts: Model 151K

22 lr, 15 shot tubular magazine. Barrel 24". Weight 6 lbs. Plain stock with Monte Carlo comb, and cheekpiece, pistol grip, knob fore end tip. Made 1950-1951. Loads through the port in the stock by pulling the plunger out from the magazine tube at the rear of the stock.

This is the first old Mossberg .22 rimfire I picked up years ago and remains my favorite. It sports a Leupold fixed 4x Rimfire Special scope, Weaver rings, a trigger job, and stock refinishing and reblueing.

Consistently less than half-inch groups at 50 yards with Lapua Center X sub-sonic ammo. The semi-auto action doesn't like the super sonic ammo much. But with the right ammo, it's as good as the shooter is. The scope works well, because there's nothing to fiddle with. A fine hunting gun, but to carry it afield, I install a slip-on (no hardware) sling. Didn't want to bugger up the wood, so I left it as it was 65 years ago.

Oh, and check out the prices on the parts list at the bottom of the post in the exploded view.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Well done Glen, thanks for sharing.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Nice looking gun Glen ! Like I said in one of the other posts, I have been looking at some of the old Mossbergs on Gunbroker, but I really dont know what their value is. Most of them start around $300 to $450 are these prices correct if everything is there? Quite a few of them are missing the front hood on the front sights.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I've paid from $105 to $150 but some do cost more. Depends on production numbers and condition. The front hoods are available. Again, best place to get one may be a gun show or local shop. Just gotta keep your eyes open.

Also, Gunbroker is a great place to find the value of stuff, if you can track purchase prices. Starting prices may be somewhat high at times but Gunbroker allows sellers to repost items at no charge over and over, if they don't sell. Some sellers just hang on hoping for the right buyer. It also allows you to compare items from different sellers and can give a person an idea of value.

The Mossberg .22s do have a following and there is a forum specifically for them:http://www.rimfirecentral.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=51

Another good way to acquaint yourself with these rifles.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice looking rifle Glen.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks for the compliments. You can see why I like wood stocks. And, these were run of the mill back in the day.


----------

